# Is this Depersonalization?



## 42002 (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay so i'm going to skip straight into the whole "Is this Depersonalization" question that i have going on , for months now i've had the same feeling day in day out , every morning i wake up with absolutely NO focus whatsoever , i wake up to see texts on my phone , and the majority of the time i text back with alot of errors and mistakes , i wake up feeling completely OUT of myself (if i'm even alive anymore) i literally feel like i'm in a dream state , like i'm daydreaming through everything , like nothing is actually happening and i'm stuck in a NIGHTMARE. I THINK that i'm not in control of my actions when i actually am , but i feel DETATCHED , i can't feel my emotions anymore , i don't know what's going on in my head because i'm very CONFUSED about what's going on , i feel like i can drop dead any second now due to this , i feel like i'm in a permanent loop of feeling shitty , but most of all , i'm NOT who i used to be atall. It's going to sound weird , or maybe not , but i feel so much more relaxed at night/evening time , sat on my computer doing own thing , i still feel spaced out ofcourse , but i don't RECOGNISE it as much over the things i'm doing (Facebook , Call of duty , Tumblr). I used to actually feel great ENJOYMENT out of doing those things , now they are things i use to kill time because most other things i do (such as leaving my house to skate) - I have NO motivation in doing them things. As i said , i don't ENJOY these things anymore because i feel like i'm watching a movie , my eyes feel extremely weird , not physically but they feel like someones placed a film infront of me , i don't feel alive , i feel dead inside and i feel like i'm not a real person. I've felt like this for so long now , i've been prescribed Fluoxetine 20mg and i've been on it for a little over 4 weeks now , it seems as if the medicine hasn't took any great deal of effect , or atleast i haven't realised one. I've been avoiding school , which is bad , but it gets too much sometimes , i feel like i'm going INSANE because of how bad this feeling can get , ODDLY enough i don't panic out as such , i don't have panic attacks anymore , only hightened anxiety such as the absolutely horrible head pressure feeling , a feeling of floating / dizziness (it's a very weird dizziness feeling , pretty much lightheaded , it's so weird!) , I just don't know what to do anymore , my mind is all over the place , i have no feeling of emotion, i don't cry anymore because nothing effects me , i can't laugh at the things i used to laugh to , i can't leave my house without feeling like i'm controlling a robot , i'm so scared , i always try to think of the other possible things it could be apart from DP/DR , my doctor has diagnosed me of it , he said himself that i have Depersonalization , i just CAN'T BELIEVE anything i hear from him anymore , i mean it's okay to hear it from him in the meantime , but after a day or so i go back to worrying about it , i'm a very confused guy , i'd VERY MUCH appreciate it if anyone out there can help me , if anyone out there can relate , if anyone out there can just reassure me that this is little more than a symptom of my Generalized anxiety disorder. My name is lewis , i'm a 15 year old boy from england , and if you'd like any additional information , feel free to message me / post on this thread. Thankyou.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey There, welcome to the DP/DR community. After reading your post, I can for sure say that you have DP and DR. Everything feeling that you have described, I have had or still having, so I understand the hell that you are going through on a daily basis. There are many reasons why people have DP/DR but the main thing is to first accept this problem and know that it can get better, because it can. it may not be a walk in the park but if you are willing to put in the work and time, you can get to feeling 100% back to normal. I will send you a link, that I think will help you start on your road to recovery. Sorry to here about your suffering but glad to see that you have found this site. We are all suffering with the same dreamlike/Movie/confusing feelings and there are people on here who have recoverd. I would suggest you go to the Recovery section of this site and read on some of the tips that have help others and try different things and see what best works for you...


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Dude First thing i'd say is you need to calm down stress only makes it worse.....Its does sound like you have dp...But i'm only 4months into this shit' Hold on to the things you enjoy go skate and get back in touch with whatever you can....Don't let it beat you bro


----------

